# Angelköder?



## ninja1 (26. Juli 2001)

hi,ich angele gerne mit der winkelpicker auf rotaugen, brassen und co....und maden sind ja ein sehr guter köder für diese fischarten,aber auf dauer kosten maden zuviel.kann man auch angelmais benutzen um gezielt auf diese fische zu angeln?


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2001)

Moin Ninja,was meinst Du mit Angelmais?
Es gibt 2 Sorten Mais, die man zum Angeln benutzen kann: Dosenmais und Futtermais (Hartmais, muß man noch quellen lassen). Hartmais ist eigentlich für Karpfen gedacht, da er sehr hart ist und von kleineren Fischen wie Rotaugen, Brassen & Co selten genommen werden.Dosenmais hingegen ist ein echter Friedfisch-Allroundköder. Es sind sogar schon kleinere Zander darauf hereingefallen... Damit kannst Du eigentlich sehr gezielt auf Weißfisch gehen, und bei Aldi gibt&acute;s den auch noch ziemlich günstig (Außerdem kannste Dich noch selber damit verpflegen, wenn Dir nachner Portion Hühnerfutter ist... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)Wenn Dir Maden auf Dauer zu teuer sind, warum nimmst Du nicht sie "kostenlosen" Rotwürmer aus dem Komposthaufen!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Für Friedfisch meistens ein TOPKÖDER, zumal sehr billig zu beschaffen. Anleitungen zu Wurmfarmen findest Du massenweise in "Basteln und Selbermachen"... 

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## ninja1 (26. Juli 2001)

Ich meine Mais nur zu Angelzwecken,der in verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen parfümiert ist.Der ist auch sehr weich,und gleitet richtig auf den Hacken.Dosenmais also.[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von ninja1 am 26-07-2001 um 16:27.]


----------



## ninja1 (26. Juli 2001)

Danke für den Tip.Das mit der Wumrfarm klingt interessant.


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2001)

Sorry, aber da komme ich nicht mit... Maden sind Dir zu teuer, aber dieser aromatisierte Mais aus dem Fachversand nicht?!?!?! Ich habe bei Gerlinger kein Glas (220 g) unter 4,- DM gefunden. Für 4,- DM bekomme ich fast einen halben Liter Maden (1 l 9,- DM) und kann einen Tag lang mit Futterkorb und Madenkorb die volle Madenoffensive fahren...
Ganz ehrlich: ich halte von diesem "Schnickschnack" nicht viel. Nimm lieber Dosenmais, kombiniert mit Made oder Rotwurm. Damit fährst Du günstiger und tust Deiner Trinkwassertalsperre außerdem noch einen Gefallen

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## ninja1 (26. Juli 2001)

Eine Dose Mais hält doch für 20 Angeltrips und kostet 4 dm.... 30g Maden kosten ja schon 2 dm und die verbrauche ich bei einem angeltrip.....wo bekommt man denn für 4 dm einen halben liter maden?  wenn ich zum angelgeschäft gehe und sage ich brauche maden, geht der zum kühlschrank und holt die kleinen weisen dosen,wo oben englische maden zu angelzwecken,füllmenge 30g draufsteht.


----------



## Dok (26. Juli 2001)

Pass aber auf das Dir der Mais nicht sauer wird (also verdirbt) wenn Du ihn länger aufheben willst.

------------------
*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Anglerboard und Mitglied der IG-Angeln***
***Moderator Privat-, Laber- und Bugforum***


----------



## JohannesG (26. Juli 2001)

Hallo ninja,
in meiner Jugend war es so, daß allein die Busfahrt zum nächste Angelgeschäft das dreifache einer Madendose gekostet hätte. So habe ich fast nie mit Maden geangelt. Stattdessen fast nur mit Teig aus Paniermehl vom ALDI. Mit einem Paket für 70 Pfennige kannst Du Dir für ein halbes Jahr Teig machen.
Aber mal ehrlich: es gibt Tage, da wollen die Fische fast nix essen. Da sollte der Köder klein und lebendig sein, damit überhaupt was geht. Mit einer Dose Maden komm ich normalerweise eine Woche aus, denn entweder ich fütter ordentlich Maden (dann kauf ich 1/4 oder 1/2 Liter) oder gar nicht.Gruß, Johannes


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2001)

Moin Ninja,ich weiß nicht, wo Du wohnst, oder was für Angelläden ihr habt, aber wenn ich zu meinem "Händler des Vertauens" gehe, ihm meine Madendose (0,25 l) und sage "einmal vollmachen bitte", lege 2,50 DM auf den Thresen. Ein halber Liter kostet 5,- DM und 1 Liter 9,- DM. Allerdings holt er nicht diese abgepackten Döschen (die man immer wieder am Ufer findet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) aus dem Kühlschrank, sondern hat eine große Tupperdose (20 l) mit Maden drin im Schrank.
Die Fertigpackungen bekommt man hier nur im Zooladen, und da sind die durchaus sehr teuer!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## ninja1 (27. Juli 2001)

Hi,Ich habe bisjetzt 2 angelläden besucht,vond em einen kann ich nur sagen,dass ich dort niemals mehr einkaufen werde...eine 30g madendose kostet da 4dm und teilweise waren es schon caster. Beim anderen Angelladen kann ich eigentlich nur gutes sagen,sehr nette beratung,viel fachwissen,und auch gute preise und der versucht einem nichts anzudrehen,und bei dem kostet eine  30g madendose 2dm,also die hälfte!darum dachte ich,dass es ein guter preis ist.... Das sind auch die einzigsten angelläden die es bei uns gibt.[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von ninja1 am 27-07-2001 um 02:03.]


----------



## CarphunterLuenen (27. Juli 2001)

Hallo Ninja,wenn ich jetzt so deine Gespräche verfolge würde ich sagen, das dich dein Händler über den Tisch zieht, ist er überhaupt ein Angler? Das mit dem Dosenmais aus dem Angelladen kannst Du vergessen aber wenn Du unbedingt gefärbten und geflouverten haben willst, nimmst Du Lebensmittel Farbe und ein Backaroma von Muttern, das erzielt den gleichen Effekt.
Suche Dir einen gescheiten Angelladen, in dem Du auch anständig beraten wirst und der Normale Preise hat.

------------------
Tight Line
wünscht
Holger von  
      www.carp-fishing.de      und Moderator von   www.angeln.de


----------



## Franky (27. Juli 2001)

Moin,was sind denn das für Läden? Kannste die mal ein wenig beschreiben?
Wo kaufen denn Deine Sportfreunde ein? Ich würde mir da mal von den "alten Hasen" ein paar Einkaufstips für Deine Gegend einholen.Aber noch mal zu dem aromatisierten Krimskrams: sagtest Du nicht, der Einsatz "chemischer Keulen" wäre untersagt? Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall darauf verzichten und höchsten Vanillezucker in die Maisdose kippen.
Ich hab vorhin nochmal kurz mit einem Kumpel hier gemailt und ihn nach dem Mais gefragt, denn mir fiel ein, daß er den auch mal probiert hatte (von J.P.): nach 3 Tagen war das Vanillearoma zum Muschelaroma mit Monstercrab mutiert und beim Atmen kam Land mit...
Also, Natur pur: ist billiger, besser und wesentlich "umweltfreundlicher"...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## ninja1 (27. Juli 2001)

Läden für Jagd und Angelbedarf......


----------



## Franky (27. Juli 2001)

Tscha, damit kann ich nicht viel anfangen... Hast Du mal die Anschriften der Läden???


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## ninja1 (27. Juli 2001)

ich habe heute mal nachgefragt,ob man auch grössere mengen maden kaufen könnte.direkt bekommt man sie leider nicht bei uns,grössere mengen muss man vorbestellen,dann ist es auch dementsprechend billiger.


----------



## Franky (27. Juli 2001)

Hi Ninjaganz offen und ehrlich gesagt hört sich das nach Verarschung an!
Wo kaufen denn die anderen Jungangler bei Euch???? Diese beiden Händler scheinen das Potential nicht erkannt zu haben, was in Euh steckt. Wie CHL Holger das schon ansprach: setzt Euch mit Euren Eltern zusammen, plant Einkäufe gemeinsam und sucht Euch neue "Händler des Vertrauens"!!!
Hier sieht das so aus, daß insgesamt 4 - 5 Händler um das Vertrauen ihrer Kundschaft kämpfen. Zu verschenken hat keiner was, aber die Jungs und Mädels zwischen 12 und 18 werden hier von jedem verdammt fair behandelt - keine Vorzugpreise, aber man verkauft ihnen nicht das teuerste Geschirr!
Sprich mit Deinen "Alten Herrschaften" darüber - zur Not sollen die sich vertrauensvoll ans Anglerboard wenden, wenn da noch Fragen offen sind!
Achja: Vorbestellung größerer Mengen gibts bei uns ab 1 l -> reicht für einmal Madenkampfangeln pur für 2 Leute... Meistens kann man noch eine Köfi-Stipp-Tour hinter her ansetzen, um die letzten Reste zu verpulvern...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Istvan (28. Juli 2001)

Die Frage von ChL aufgreifend:Ist er überhaupt ein Angler?

------------------
Sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










?
Mfg Istvan


----------



## ninja1 (28. Juli 2001)

ja,ich denke schon,und derjenige ist auch kein abzocker,weil...bevor ich meinen angelschein hatte,wollte ich das angeln mal ausprobieren und an einem forellenteich angeln(das geht ohne fischereischein).Also besuchte ich den angelladen um mit meinem dürftigen wissen ein paar boilies zu kaufen(an den forellenteichen gabs auch einen teich mit karpfen).Das ganze war aber im winter,wo karpfen sich im schlamm vergraben,und derjenige hat gesagt,dass karpfen im winter nicht beissen,und es sich nicht lohnt boilies zu kaufen,ausserdem wollte ich zum karpfenangeln einen drilling kaufen,auch da hat er gesagt,dass das verboten ist,und der kauf sich nicht lohnt.Das klingt doch nach keinem abzocker und eher hilfsbereit.vielleicht hat er kein so reichhaltiges angebot,aber ein abzocker ist er sicherlich nicht!


----------



## CarphunterLuenen (29. Juli 2001)

Hallo Ninja,nun kann ich Dir sicher sagen, das der Händler keine Ahnung hat.
1. Es ist auch an Forellenteichen Verboten ohne Angelschein zu angeln.
2. Karpfen beissen auch im Winter, zwar ist es schwerer sie im Winter zu fangen aber wenn man sich geschickt anstellt geht es auch. Schau Dir Bilder von mir an, da sind Karpfen bei die bei -10 Grad gefangen worden sind und das in einem Gewässer das 6-8 Grad Wassertemperatur hatte.
Er hatte nur recht, als er sagte das sich der Boilie kauf nicht lohne, den an so einem kleinen Gewässer wirst Du äusserst selten einen Karpfen auf Boilie fangen.
Sag mir doch bitte mal wo Du wohnst und um welche angelläden es sich handelt. Ich werde Dir dann einen in deiner Nähe suchen, da ich sehr viele Angelhändler gut kenne.

------------------
Tight Line
wünscht
Holger von  
      www.carp-fishing.de      und Moderator von   www.angeln.de


----------



## patti_w (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angelköder?*

Was heißt hier Maden sind zu Teuer.

Ich gehe einmal die Woche angeln und nehme an Wettangeln Teil.

Jedes Angeln Verbrauche ich eine Dose Mais nen halben liter Maden.
Und ich bin Schüler.
Dazu kommt dann noch sehr gutes selbst angemischtes Futter.
Angeln ist hald ein Teures Hobby.
Wenn du sehr professionel Angeln willst gibsst du mindesten 4-5€ Pro angeln aus


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angelköder?*

hmmm maden sind gute köder ich weiß doher du sie billiger bekommst..... du musstm al in reptilien geschäften gucken

ich weiß net ob das maden sind aber die viecher sind sau fängig verpuppen net so schnell usw .... weiß netmal ob dasmdamals maden waren..... waren vll so eine art pinkies auf jeden fall kriegste eine richtig ville box für unter 1€ damit binn ich 1 monat ausgekommen kühlgelagert in der garage hab ich sie gelagert^^


----------



## dodo12 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angelköder?*

Ja ich kaufe meine Maden auch immer im Reptiliengeschäft, da gibt es so eine Box (10x10cm) voll mit maden für 1.50€. Ist zumindest bei uns so. Die Reptiliengeschäfte haben auch Bienenmaden, Mehlwürmer und so weiter, fürs angeln. 
Liebe Grüße, euer Urvogel.


----------



## dodo12 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angelköder?*

Ich sehe gerade, das der Thread ja aus dem Jahre 2001 kommt, ich habe mich schon gewundert, das die "Vorposter" die Preise mit DM zu beschreiben.


----------



## Siermann (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angelköder?*

Ich bezahle für 100gram maden 80cent und für einen liter maden bezahle ich 6 euronen das geht finde ich noch und ich komme beim pickern ne weile hin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boendall (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angelköder?*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, das der Thread ja aus dem Jahre 2001 kommt, ich habe mich schon gewundert, das die "Vorposter" die Preise mit DM zu beschreiben.


 
Hehe ging mir auch so, scheint als ob hier jemand einen Trööt vom Friedhof ausgebuddelt hat 

Zum Thema:
Ich hol meine Maden im Sommer von der Bio Tonne. Deckel auf und oben am Rand wusselt der Eiweiß Cocktail.
Kostet nix ausser vielleicht ein paar schräge Blicke von den Nachbarn.


----------



## jan schraps (7. April 2010)

*AW: Angelköder?*

Hi bin Jan und neu hier #hund habe schon mehrmals im Winter in Schweden geangelt und habe ein fach nichts gefangen#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c könnt ihr mir vieleicht helfen;+


----------



## Losthighway (7. April 2010)

*AW: Angelköder?*



jan schraps schrieb:


> Hi bin Jan und neu hier #hund habe schon mehrmals im Winter in Schweden geangelt und habe ein fach nichts gefangen#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c könnt ihr mir vieleicht helfen;+



Mach bitte einen neuen Thread auf, 1. passt die Frage hier nicht rein, 2. Ist der Thread von 2001, 3. sind deine Angaben etwas ungenau, Schweden ist groß


----------

